# Bellator 94 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 94 takes place in 6 days March 28th at 8:00 PM Eastern. Here comes a little MMA forum contest. If anyone would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. Sports_Nerd won two in a row can anyone stop that guy if he signs up?



> Emanuel Newton vs. Mikhail Zayats
> Saad Awad vs. David Rickels
> Trey Houston vs. Luis Melo
> Rodrigo Lima vs. Ronnie Mann
> ...











Picks sent by:

Sports_Nerd
kantowrestler
AlphaDawg


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this second to last card of the season.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 94 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsdown:
> Trey Houston :thumbsdown:
> Shah Bobonis :thumbsdown:
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsdown:
> Trey Houston :thumbsdown:
> Joe Taimanglo :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsdown:
> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Luis Melo :thumbsup:
> Ronnie Mann :thumbsdown:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> HEATHER CLARK VS. FELICE HERRIG
> Result: Felice Herrig def. Heather Clark via split decision (28-29, 29-28, 29-28)
> 
> PATRICK CENOBLE VS. TONY FRYKLUND
> ...


Link

Thanks to you 3 dependable competitors hope you liked the show they put on. But the winner of our little contest and 500,000 credits is ... AlphaDawg!

Bellator 95 is coming up next week with the big FW title fight if anybody out there wants to play the last one of the season and I'll throw an extra 0 on the prize stash. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopefully I win this time around then.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Gotta love Newton


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Only took me like 5 tries but I finally won one. Feels good man.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sometimes it takes that long.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Man, Terrible card for me. I also had some big creds on Zayats (Who I still think is a better all around fighter, but he did get caught.)

Congrats, Alpha.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's nice to win something even on this forum at least once.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Another great card.










:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Still doesn't compare to the Sudo Genki entrances.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Or Gono Akihiro


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

His entrances weren't that memorable to me.


----------

